# Taiwan's Kaohsiung City 千面高雄



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄城市光廊



























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

海岸公園











.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

btw...why do you post almost every pic in an single post???


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

生日公園











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

海洋之星











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

城市光廊











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

海洋之星一景






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

愛河之夜











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

燈會主燈表演
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄燈會











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

主燈























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

燈會期間有六百萬人潮參觀











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

愛河夜色











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

哨船頭一景











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄 迎賓大道一景











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

愛河新地標 愛河之心








































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

愛河天際線











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

五里亭











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

左營 萬年季






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

五里亭夜色












.


----------



## AirTaiwan49 (Jan 5, 2008)

讚讚讚!! 好有台灣的味道


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

A W E S O M E !

謝謝你貼那麼多照片, 我回去台灣一定要去高雄了!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Do they speak more Taiwanese than Mandarin in Kaoshiung?


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

for some reason I find Kaohsiung city a lot more attractive than Taipei >_<
anyways hello from a Korean forumer ^^


----------



## AirTaiwan49 (Jan 5, 2008)

jlshyang said:


> Do they speak more Taiwanese than Mandarin in Kaoshiung?


I've personally never lived in Kaohsiung, but I've lived in Taichung and often visit Pintung because my parents are there. In Taichung, it is extremely common to hear Taiwanese, I'd say just about the same with Mandarin. In Pintung Taiwanese is even more spoken. So Taiwanese is probably fairly popular in Kaohsiung.
It's too sad nobody speaks Taiwanese in the north


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

虽然没有很多摩天大楼，但城市看起来好休闲好浪漫。


----------



## pierre-laurent (Jan 3, 2006)

nice pictures! next time, i think i will spend more time in kaohsiung during my summer holiday.

謝謝分享﹗


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

AirTaiwan49 said:


> I've personally never lived in Kaohsiung, but I've lived in Taichung and often visit Pintung because my parents are there. In Taichung, it is extremely common to hear Taiwanese, I'd say just about the same with Mandarin. In Pintung Taiwanese is even more spoken. So Taiwanese is probably fairly popular in Kaohsiung.
> It's too sad nobody speaks Taiwanese in the north


Ahh...thanks for clarifying. I have a particular interest in the Taiwanese dialect. My ancestors are from Fujian and my hometown (Penang) in Malaysia is the only city where Hokkien is the lingua franca. Taiwanese series and game shows where Taiwanese is spoken are extremely popular in Penang in recent years. Besides, my grandparents' variant of Hokkien is very similar to Taiwanese although the new generation here speak an evolved version of Hokkien with many borrowed words from English, Mandarin and Malay. 

I would love to visit Taiwan one day!


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

謝謝大家的支持!!

PS:再和大家分享幾張高雄的風光照片....

東帝士 85大樓










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

在城市光廊睡覺的狗狗...











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

位於愛河畔的"鰲躍龍翔"主燈











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄燈會 花燈

































.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Wpop89 said:


> 在城市光廊睡覺的狗狗...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG , so cute.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

哨船頭公園夜景











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

情人碼頭

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

風車公園 






















.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

非常的好唷。


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄市風貌...































































































































































































































































































.


----------



## peaceful_development (Jan 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Stunning pictures
Impresive skyline
Beautiful night scene


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Wpop89 said:


> 南高雄天際線
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this tower. So beautiful and unique. It's a work of Chinese art.


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Wpop89 said:


> 謝謝大家的支持!!
> 
> PS:再和大家分享幾張高雄的風光照片....
> 
> ...


Tuntex Tower always look stunning to me, thanks for your pictures of 高雄


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

°ª¶¯¥«


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄風貌



































































































































/


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to Kaohsiung



















































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

歡迎繼續前往觀賞高雄市街景: 



Kaohsiung streetscape －－－＞ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567660









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung 












































































































Kaohsiung streetscape －－－＞ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567660


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.

2008年高雄燈會藝術節MV －－＞http://nm.cts.com.tw/tdcc/2008khl.wmv


PS:活動期間:2008.2.16~3.2 歡迎華橋同胞回國觀賞~


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

parrots are so sweet


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

2008年 高雄燈會 水火共舞短片:


----------> http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=J60TDUtPEIs



-----------> http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=rY_u8diMdOo








.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

轉貼幾張高雄燈會照片~


原創作者:tw3939






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

作者:0937385449

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

作者:阿達ADa











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

作者:et288987






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

作者:LINHEART

































.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wpop, is this: "作者:0937385449" the photo credit? If so, thanks!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great new pics :applause:


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

待續.........


----------



## 西藏属于中國 (Mar 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> Wpop, is this: "作者:0937385449" the photo credit? If so, thanks!


I guess the answer to my question was 'yes'. A word like "source" is a good one to use to let some of us
know that the photos have come from there.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Taller said:


> I guess the answer to my question was 'yes'. A word like "source" is a good one to use to let some of us
> know that the photos have come from there.


對不起，我不大會英語，請見諒！
Sorry, I cannot English, please forgive!

PS:Thank you








.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Very impressive shots in this thread!


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Wpop89 said:


> 南高雄天際線
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy sh*t that building is awesome!!!!! How come I never heard about it before?!?! :bash:


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

楼主我还是不懂英语，不晓得你看得懂简体中文不？
高雄还是可以哈，88大厦看起来造型很怪

i'm sorry!
i know a little english too.
so i talk with you in chinese


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

dydy752 said:


> 楼主我还是不懂英语，不晓得你看得懂简体中文不？
> 高雄还是可以哈，88大厦看起来造型很怪
> 
> i'm sorry!
> ...


簡體字我看得懂，感謝您的支持喔~


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung Skyline photo by foxwhite 



























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

靠泊．高雄港 photo by 1307 
























.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!
Kaohsiung port is big?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you, Wpop89! I know it is hard when you don't speak much English, but now you are doing a perfect job of crediting the photos! Well done! :cheers:


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Taller said:


> Thank you, Wpop89! I know it is hard when you don't speak much English, but now you are doing a perfect job of crediting the photos! Well done! :cheers:


Thank you！


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

photo by mrlai











海岸公園 貝殼館 photo by carlos1











夢時代 作者:不詳












旗津風車公園 photo by carlos1












海洋之星 photo by ADa











愛河之心 作者:不詳











高捷美麗島站．光之穹頂　　photo by 紫蘇賴子


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

很好！很中国！！


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for crediting the photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those 3 last pics are from inside of stadium? ^^^^


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄城市光廊....
by toddinnantou
































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KAOHSIUNG WORLD GAMES STADIUM 高雄世運主場館落成音樂會

by findingrogan










by marc bibo









by 探長.tw










by zcxiii










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KAOHSIUNG WORLD GAMES STADIUM 高雄世運主場館落成音樂會

by Ben(憋~)










by 探長.tw










by 人中三木










by mikaos










by pocka










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

KAOHSIUNG WORLD GAMES STADIUM 高雄世運主場館落成音樂會

by 探長.tw











































by Patrick Lin










.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics about Kaohsiung city


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those 3 last pics are from inside of stadium? ^^^^


That is the MRT station ~


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice updated pics about Kaohsiung city


Thank you ~


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ what a great citb ..i just love how clean and organize it is


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 Kaohsiung World Games opening ceremony

by lainan



































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by Escape4x4

































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by yom cheng






















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 等級:菜鳥





















*.*


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 滾開水





















by 高雄興仔










by ws5586guy










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by lcc22584


























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by lin789

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by lin789
































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by a2732156
































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 高雄世界運動博覽會煙火 by 南樂天






















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by avihar0906
































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

..........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

[HD] World Games 2009 Opening Ceremony Firework 2009高雄世運開幕式煙火秀 


----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnAa8OBn06g




.


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

The Stadium is look little similiarly with Beijing Birdnest, and two stadiums is so Great Stadium


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

and has China teams joint this World Games ?

I hope China must joint this world class sport games, because games is games, politic is politic


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, Chinese athletes joined the games, however they didn't take part in the opening ceremony.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

...........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

...........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

......


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

......


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by gg5605











































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by macg0510










































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

........


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

...........


----------

